# JML Mantis shock!!!



## TT79 (May 7, 2011)

Youve probably all seen those dreadful adverts from JMl advertising all sorts of crap but they have a waterless cleaner Mantis availabke for a 10er.

Give it a try I thought, simply spray it wipe and buff for a showroom shine!!

Gave into curiosity and gave it a shot, so as my arms ached doing the karate kidesque motion, " what a load of sh1t Im thinking!! And then I took a step back..

Woah!!! Absolutely gleaming!!! And it cuts straight through the grime on the alloys leaving them nice and shiny.

I know its JMl but for a 10 er its worth a crack, i cleaned both my cars with it so its 2 washes in a bottle.

Its like a Skoda really, see beyond the badge and the product aint bad


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

TT79 said:


> Youve probably all seen those dreadful adverts from JMl advertising all sorts of crap but they have a waterless cleaner Mantis availabke for a 10er.
> 
> Give it a try I thought, simply spray it wipe and buff for a showroom shine!!
> 
> ...


Errrrrmmmm no! I would rather rub hot dog shit into my eyes!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Errrrrmmmm no! I would rather rub hot dog shit into my eyes!!


 :lol: not quite as i would have put it....but what i would have said would end up at the same conclusion


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Errrrrmmmm no! I would rather rub hot dog shit into my eyes!!!


 :lol: wow!
Any signs of swirling? (I'm trying to be constructive without writing it off straight away :? )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Errrrrmmmm no! I would rather rub hot dog shit into my eyes!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So it costs £5 a car to wash, might as well take it down the local car scratch for that.

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Errrrrmmmm no! I would rather rub hot dog shit into my eyes!!!
> ...


Ah c'mon Charlie, how can you say such hurtfull things about Roni's Car Wash!!!? The most delicate caring Polish hands in MK!


----------



## TT79 (May 7, 2011)

Actually come to think about it, it is bollocks!! You have to really swirl and buff and the get buffing towels etc..


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess my job here is done.... Nothing to see... Move along gents....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Ah c'mon Charlie, how can you say such hurtfull things about Roni's Car Wash!!!? The most delicate caring Polish hands in MK!


LOL despite them being a 1 minute drive from me I would never entertain using them  They do always seem to be rammed though, especially at the weekends.

Charlie


----------

